

ASK:HN- What should I teach my kids - tedmcory

I&#x27;m looking for discrete skills and facts that can help them get ahead, while making it age appropriate. Let&#x27;s say that I&#x27;m starting at three and then working up.<p>Plan is to use a Spaced Repetition System where possible and then hands on activities for reinforcement.
======
tonyoconnell
Great question. I was thinking about this myself and found it very difficult
to answer so I thought about what they absolutely cannot do without learning
instead.

My answer is to teach them english (reading, writing and speaking) and
computers. If I can teach them these basic skills they can learn anything by
themselves.

We live in Thailand where its very expensive to get a good education in
english. So I took my kids out of school and hired a teacher to give a very
strong foundation in english. I'm teaching them computers. After a while I'll
teach them basic maths and then I'll let them choose what they want to learn
themselves.

My goal is to give them a love of learning, to help them find out what they
love to do and give them the time and tools to become an expert in that.

------
garysvpa
1.) Love one another

2.) Learn to say please and thank you

3.) Watch TV and play video games just in moderation

4.) Treat others with kindness and be respectful especially to elders

5.) Make healthy food choices

6.) The ability to tell the truth

7.) Take public transportation

8.) Know when to say no

9.) Save money and spend wisely

10.) Listen carefully and look someone in the eye during a conversation

11.) Distinguish needs from wants

12.) Cook a meal, do the laundry and household chores

13.) Developing good study habits

14.) Mom and Dad won't always be there to save you when you screw up

------
mattivc
Teach them to have a hunger for knowledge, and to find joy in learning. Of all
the things my dad taught me, this is what i am the most grateful for.

------
samarthasthana
Humility, inquisitiveness and tolerance

------
brudgers
Get ahead of what?

------
motyar
Teach them how to learn fast.

~~~
tedmcory
Actually, yes, that's one of the things I'm teaching my first one. I'm also
teaching logical fallacies, how to think about thinking among other thinking
skills.

Obvious ones include financial, survival, social.

